
What I learned with Rdio without using Rdio - vdepizzol
https://medium.com/brain-fried/what-i-learned-with-rdio-without-using-rdio-a56b052cca74
======
pan69
It will be interesting to see what Rdio users will be doing, sign up for
Pandora or jump ship to Spotify.

As an Rdio user myself I'm sad that Rdio will be going away. I hope Pandora
will keep it alive but who knows.

I wanted to try out Spotify but when I had to enter my credit card details to
create a trail account I closed my browser window, never to return. Call me
pedantic..

Still searching for an Rdio substitute though...

~~~
untog
> I wanted to try out Spotify but when I had to enter my credit card details
> to create a trail account I closed my browser window, never to return

Did Rdio not do the same thing?

~~~
pan69
Maybe they did later on, but not when I created an account.

------
rconti
I wonder if "Walt Street Journal" was intentional, or a happy accident.

